# [SOLVED] Linksys WRT160NL won't connect



## newdavidof (Dec 26, 2007)

Recently I bought my first router Linksys WRT160NL, since there two computers in my house. I already had a hard time installing it and configuring it since my main computer that has windows 7 64-bit couldn’t recognize it no matter how much I tried. So I used the other computer that has XP on and it detected it and installed it. After the configurations where done it said that the setup was finished and the router was configured but it couldn’t verify the internet connection. So my problem is now that even now when my router is configured my PC still won’t connect to the internet. Also I have cable internet.
Here is the list what I have already tried:
Hard reset of the modem and router-didn't work.
Changing the MAC address of my router to be the same as my PC, I tried this on my both computers but the MAC address inside the router was always the same as the main computers one.

Thx in advance


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Linksys WRT160NL won't connect*

Hello,

Please start from scratch setting up your wireless network by following this guide. It is also important that that network cable coming from your Modem is plugged in to the WAN or Internet Port of the Lynksis router. Make sure that you choose either WPA or WPA2 to secure your network.

Note: Before doing this...pls. Disable any Firewalls that you have in your computer.
If the SSID is not broadcasting, you may manually configure this from your wireless computer and here's a guide for that.

Please post an update.


----------



## newdavidof (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Linksys WRT160NL won't connect*

Ok I pretty much followed the entire guide, but still with no luck, I just can't seem to get the connection thru my modem to the router. Because when I access my router the IP is still just a bunch of 0. I also have a problem with 3# in the guide was does it mean Connect to the Internet and click on "Internet Setup."


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Linksys WRT160NL won't connect*

Are you referring it to this? Step 3: Complete the Details of the Wireless Network


> I also have a problem with 3# in the guide was does it mean Connect to the Internet and click on "Internet Setup."


Let's try this..make sure that you have a computer wired directly to the router. Have the router's UserName and Password ready as well.

Let's Power cycle your Modem and Router and see if this helps. Test your wireless connection after.

1. Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2. First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3. Turn off your modem. 
4. Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5. Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6. Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7. Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router. 

====================
If the Power Cycle didn't work. Pls. logon to your router's Control Panel's page, verify that Wireless connection or mode is enabled as well as DHCP. If you have any Security configured remove the Security for now, save all the settings and test the wireless connection. Test the connection after.


----------



## newdavidof (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Linksys WRT160NL won't connect*

Ok did the power cycle just like you said, and there was no connection. Then went to the router setup page, checked the wireless and as well turn off all security features. But no change, because the computer with wireless card does detect the router and connects to it with no problem but still no internet. No luck with ethernet cable as well.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Linksys WRT160NL won't connect*

Check the status tab in the router configuration page, does the WAN or internet have a IP address?


----------



## newdavidof (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Linksys WRT160NL won't connect*

internet IP Address: 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask: 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway: 0.0.0.0

As you can see no


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Linksys WRT160NL won't connect*

Next step then reset the Lynksis Router to the factory default bu pushing the RESET button for at least 30 seconds, then reconfigure everything, leave the Security Open for now. As soon as you establish the connection then you may secure your network.

Also, make sure that you are using the correct proper power cable for your router.


----------



## newdavidof (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Linksys WRT160NL won't connect*

I should have done this earlier but a week ago I was able to fix the problem by connecting the router to the PC that has Win 7 on. It seemed like that it wasn't the routers problem but the computers because apparently it wasn’t able to make a connection to the internet over the ethernet cable but now that computer has a wireless card so everything is fine.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Linksys WRT160NL won't connect*

Thanks for the update. Seems that the issue is resolved then, correct?


----------



## newdavidof (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Linksys WRT160NL won't connect*

Yes, thank god I was so angry with router I couldn’t look at it for a whole week.


----------

